
Did Obama’s election kill the antiwar movement? - aburan28
http://ur.umich.edu/1011/Apr11_11/2250-did-obamas-election
======
boona
I started getting political in the Bush era. I was understandably anti-war,
anti-corporatism what with the close ties to Halliburton, etc. When Obama came
into power I naively thought the left would be just as hard on him than they
were on Bush. The disillusionment was palpable. That's when I understood that
politics was red vs blue, and that people root for their chosen color no
matter what, facts be damned.

~~~
collyw
Obama has finally given me hope.

Hope that of Trump gets elected he will be as ineffective as Obama in keeping
his pre-election promises.

------
xlm1717
> the movement — which has dropped off sharply the past two years — may be
> more anti-Republican than antiwar, a U-M researcher says

You don't say...

------
mtviewdave
This article is dated April 11, 2011. Can we get a (2011) added to the title,
please?

------
MrZongle2
Well, when was the last time you heard of Cindy Sheehan?

------
em3rgent0rdr
Yes.

